# an idea i had, would it work?



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

okay so i cant grow weed beacuse my rents are very against me smoking it, i had an idea that in the summer i could get a box bury it in the ground up to the lip of the box, insulate it and put a glass pannel over the top it would be out in some random field near me where no one go's but i would cover it up so no one sees it, would i be just wasting money and time or is this possible? thanks


----------



## lyfr (Apr 5, 2008)

i foresee humidity problems,mold/mildew issues. if you can get past that and line the whole thing with mylar...im still not sure it would work,but maybe.  a friend microgrows in his closet at home with rents but i wouldnt


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

i really cant do that lol too risky, but ill try find a way to get around these issues, i was planning on lining also thanks mate


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

this will be my first ever grow so i have to do my research, i wont need lighting if i do this idea will i?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 5, 2008)

Why don't you just plant them ouside normally. Find a good safe place way out in the woods and start you a couple plants. That would probably be an easier method. Just make sure to find a good secluded spot. I also believe that you will have some serious problems with the idea you are proposing. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted on what you decide to do. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

i thought that but i thought they could get inveted with bugs and such i see we may have problems but its somthing i really want to try thanks for your help, ill post when i start and tell what i desided to do


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

hey everyone i am planning this idea with thee_assassin   The idea he had to start with in the box and such, would that actually work, would we get some good harvest from that? 

thanks, Morris


----------



## Melissa (Apr 5, 2008)

well how big a box and how would you keep fresh air circulating ?

good luck on whatever u decide :bong2:


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> well how big a box and how would you keep fresh air circulating ?
> 
> good luck on whatever u decide :bong2:



we plan to dig an extra hole to put a pipe in so fresh air can get in but cover the end with netting so only air can get in, also we are just gunna try get one as big as possible


----------



## Melissa (Apr 5, 2008)

*oh cool :hubba: let us know how you get on :tokie:*


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

when i start my journal check it out, iv been reading yours, lol


----------



## smokybear (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok. So you're going to dig a big hole and place a box in the ground for your plants..then you're going to get glass? to lay on the ground to keep stuff out of the hole? Am I correct? What if someone steps on the glass and falls in there? I just don't think this idea is feasable. What about when it rains and fills your hole up with water? Make sure to cover all angles before actually putting this plan into motion and wasting resources, time, and money on this project. I would love for it to work out for you guys but I believe that there are too many unknown variables that are going to ruin your project. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

we are unna try our best to make it water proof exmple cover an outer layer with plastic the pipe comming out will be faced down to avoid rain getting in, and seriously no one goes where we are putting it you just have to trust me on that one


----------



## smokybear (Apr 5, 2008)

If nobody goes out there, why not just plant it normally? Your results would be much better if they were done normally. If there is no chance of people finding it, you can take much better care for it and increase your yields by a lot and it would be much easier than the idea you are proposing. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> If nobody goes out there, why not just plant it normally? Your results would be much better if they were done normally. If there is no chance of people finding it, you can take much better care for it and increase your yields by a lot and it would be much easier than the idea you are proposing. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.



im taking it into consideration, what about bugs and such will i find problems there?


----------



## King Bud (Apr 5, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> just plant it normally



These plants are a beast of their own. If you give them a good area to grow, with a good soil, then they will grow into monsters by themselves. 

Goodluck, don't get into trouble


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

ill try not to


----------



## lyfr (Apr 5, 2008)

theres lots of ways to keep bugs away.sounds easier than the box thing,BUT, if you conquer the box thing it will prove to us all you are a master of both invention and the fine art of growing! that would be cool...i would love to see it work.


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> theres lots of ways to keep bugs away.sounds easier than the box thing,BUT, if you conquer the box thing it will prove to us all you are a master of both invention and the fine art of growing! that would be cool...i would love to see it work.



thanks i plan to begin soon, like i say i will be making a journal so ill let you know when i get it started, probs take pics of the invention when finished also


----------



## smokybear (Apr 5, 2008)

I would also love to see it. I mean if you can conquer the water, humidity, the work of digging two large holes and covering them with glass or what not. If it works, then great work. I'm just suggesting the easier and most efficient road to your goals. The only problems you will most likely encounter in normal conditions is not placing too many plants in one spot! Sure, there are lots of little things that you will have to deal with but those are easily solved such as underwatering, bugs, deer and such, but these are easy problems to take care of. If it rains hard and your hole fills with water and you can't get out there immediately to get your submerged plants out of the water, thats it. No worries with that in normal conditions. Either way, keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

i desided to follow wht you say, grow outdoor normally, im just worried ill encounter problems, such as soil do i just plant them in the soil there? bring my own? if so what types are best? infestation worries me as my friends dad lost all his crop to it one year, can the rain over water the plants and in tern kill them? i think we will have two plants growing is this a problem? id just like to say thanks again bear you have been a big help to me.


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 5, 2008)

well just use what is there just work it up good and use hot lime it will take care of pest problems and mg is best ferts for out door grow good luck


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks alot, know how much these will cost me?


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 6, 2008)

One, the box will probally fill with water after a big rain. Also i have used hot boxes during the spring sorta like this but not under ground and then i removed the glass after the plants get a couple weeks old. It works ok early but during the mid summer it is too hot under glass and the plants will smother in the heat. Just do as they say and plant outdoors. If it worked someone else would be doing it already and would have thought of it already.  Often new growers look for an idea  like this and end up in failyer. You shoud just stick to the basics and keep it simple. Also if your living with your folks and they dont like you smoking i would waite till your out on your own to live as you wan`t and live by there rules. I am also curious how old you are. Outdoors bugs will be the least of your worries. Slim


----------



## morrispk (Apr 6, 2008)

I see where your coming from mate, thanks for the help... But our parents think it is far more worse than what it is, and they would understand if we were an older age i think, I am 18 and thee_assassin is 18, were working together on this project.. Thanks again


----------



## Hick (Apr 6, 2008)

> You must be 18 years old, or older, to be a member of this site.


see you two kids in about 3 years, ..


----------



## Hick (Apr 6, 2008)

morrispk said:
			
		

> I see where your coming from mate, thanks for the help... But our parents think it is far more worse than what it is, and they would understand if we were an older age i think, I am 18 and thee_assassin is 18, were working together on this project.. Thanks again


ROFLMAO... are NOT!...


----------



## Cole (Apr 6, 2008)

youll def have insect problems...


----------



## godtea (Apr 6, 2008)

This is a bad idea if for no other reason ,you are making a simple process complicated .You're trying to outpope the pope
 bugs aren't a huge problem for outdoor grows .you get benificials as well as pests .
An closed system tends to cocentrate problems if and when they occur in the long run you stand more of a chance of screwing the pooch by overthinking this thing 
K.I.S.S. Plant some seeds and let nature be your partner  
 Anything that is'nt natural will attract attention .


----------

